# multiple occupancy sensors



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're most likely to use occupancy sensors that are low voltage.


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't think I used 12 wire before, but somebody said the other day they were 120. How does it work if they're low voltage?


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Do they come with a transformer and some type of control system?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ikeberg9 said:


> Do they come with a transformer and some type of control system?


Sort of. It's a tiny transformer and relay, all in one package, that clips in a knockout.


----------



## ikeberg9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool, well I'm guessing you bring a three wire to it(constant, switch leg, and neutral).

Do you know if they do those type of occ. sensors in 120v?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ikeberg9 said:


> Cool, well I'm guessing you bring a three wire to it(constant, switch leg, and neutral).
> 
> Do you know if they do those type of occ. sensors in 120v?


Probably, but I've never used one or run into one. Look at WattStopper. What you end up using will either be the actual WattStopper brand, another brand that is OEM'd by WattStopper, or another brand that is very close to WattStopper. 

Really, the only straight 120 occupancy sensors that I'm familiar with are the ones that mount in place of the wall switch. You're talking about a large room, so I'm taking an educated guess that you'll be using ceiling mounted occupancy sensors.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You need to use the relay 'power-packs'

All your switching is done there.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> You need to use the relay 'power-packs'
> 
> All your switching is done there.


Exactly.

Basically your power-pack will come with two leads that come out of the pack. One set of leads goes into your box where the power is, and the other sticks out(the low voltage part). You hook your constant power source up to one set of wires then your switched power up to the other set of wires. Then on the outside of the box you just run your low voltage cable to the sensor's and your good to go.

There real easy as long as you get the power wiring correct.


----------

